# Has anyone bought a house on rustic land.



## mog (Feb 15, 2020)

Has anyone bought a house on rustic land in Portugal. We are looking at properties and were told by the agent that it's rustic land. Is that normal? As I am aware there is a lot of illegal house on the market and once sold its impossible to try and resell it. Has anyone had this experience..?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Get agent to supply copy of article details from the "land Registry", easy enough to understand. Look for the word Habitation as applied to the building. If not there then it's not "habitation".

If you wish to go further then put clause in the "Promissory" (legal binding on the vendor and buyer) that a habitation licence will be supplied for the building by the vendor to the buyer 2 weeks before the sale date. (or similar words).

I'd just walk way as there's many many places with real habitation title available if you look.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

It's a legal requirement for the agent (Assuming they are a legal registered agent with an AMI number) to have a copy of the house documents, including the habitation licence if applicable, on file.

A registered property on rustic land should not be able to exist and certainly cannot be sold.

Your man is either a fraudster or an idiot - don't walk away - run !


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

It MAY be "lost in translation" that the house and the garden are two different articles and the garden is the rustic land article and has a house which looks like it is "on it" but is a different article with "habitation". The article listings should clarify this.


----------

